# House Of Kolor Candy Concentrates



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

What exactly is a candy concentrate and what kind of performance and look can i expect from it? Has anyone had their vehicle painted with a HOK concentrate if so what do you think? Or can anyone share any pics with this kind of paint used, I was told that it looks just like the real thing.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It looks like the real thing because it is the real thing. It's just concentrated. It's like when you go to the store and buy those frozen tubes of OJ, then you mix it in in water and stir it up, BOOM! Instant OJ. Same shit with KK, except you mix it in clear. Even though it gives you the same effect as UK Kandies, they're not recommended for overalls for endurance reasons. Presumably the UK Kandies have UV inhibitors and what not in them to prevent fading, KK's don't have that, so they're more prone to fading n shit. I use KK's a lot, but only for graphics and door jambs n stuff. For doing an overall you probably wouldn't save that much $$ using KK's. Certainly not enough to justify the risk.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I see, thank you for the info!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

kk's will work just like kandies NOW,
heres the info on the new Kandy Karier, its been out for a while though, 


*UKK01 Urethane Kandy Karrier*
UKK01 Urethane Kandy Karrier takes House of Kolor into the 21st century with state of the art polymer technology to produce a solvent based custom paint system that is VOC compliant coast to coast. UKK01 can be applied as a medium solids Kandy (34% solids) or as a low solids Kandy (29% solids). Simply reduce and catalyze the UKK01 and then add 2 to 4 ounces of any of House of Kolor’s KK Kandy Koncentrates to a ready to spray quart of UKK01 Urethane Kandy Karrier to produce the same vibrant Kandy Kolors as our current UK Kandy’s.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol, so in layman terms..?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

if your doing an overall just use uk kandy.... like said above use the concentrate for jambs or patterns....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hoss805 said:


> kk's will work just like kandies NOW,
> heres the info on the new Kandy Karier, its been out for a while though,
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of that stuff :dunno:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Never heard of that stuff :dunno:


must be shimrin 2 line.... cuz shimrin 2 doesnt have a urethane candy... just concentrates!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Cali got rid of UK candies like a year ago because its too much air pollution. UKK01 is a clear system that you mix the concentrates into. they used to only use the concentrates on jambs because they had fading problems from sunlight. the UKK01 is a newer product and prolly has higher UV blockers. so the concentrates wont fade. house of kolor came out with a new line "Shimrin2" thats got alot of nice colors. I think the VOC limit for cali was 3.5 and the new HOK is like 2.8 which is even lower VOC than water based paints. and its still solvent based. so even tho we dont have UK's anymore, we still got a grip of other stuff that came out. nobody seems to be talking about the new shimrin2 but im interested in using this new stuff asap.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ahhaha, fkn Cali :|


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hell yeah the shimrin2 line is bad as they have bad ass color , they have fx metalume,fx kosamene, fx,metajuls,fx kosmatic styling pearl,fx kosssssmic spark those mother fuckers got it right again


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

they got candy concentrates and all kinds of metallics, chameleon, pearls, that are "concentrated". I guess they are ground down finer than before or something. they are called FX packs. sounds like good shit I need a damn catalog already. I dont know where to get one tho


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

With the Shimrin 2 you're basically making your own colors and bases....like having a HOK mixing bench.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea shirmin 2 is bad ass.. is kind of complaicated.. but you can make some cool blends..
but that uk karrier sounds nice.. basically i can use that mixed with some kk and catlyze it..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya to me the shimrin 2 line sounds like a mixing room at work... they got wierd ass mix ratios also... like 3 : 1: 2 lol i was reading up on it.... gonna have to see pics of the stuff id like to see how the colors look!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is a quick look


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Even gives you formulas to mix different color sealers to get close the base for better coverage.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

My buddy at a local jobber just his car board done for the shimrin 2 line.









He's really excited about the card book that is coming next. Sounds pretty cool, the cards are translucent so you can lap em up have an idea what a mix would look like. At the clinic they were explaining the 2 line and like sic said its complicated.


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

felles the shimrin2 was put out by house of kolor so that the could start to get a pice of the pie in the body shop wourld plus keep there stuff useable in caili 
shimrin2 gives you a mixing bank that you can have right in shop just as most other lines of paint have had for years :thumbsup::thumbsup:this is what one of my paint reps told me a wile back when i asked him about it


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn I've been mixing shit like this already but nice that HOK finally has their brand of stuff available.


----------

